# babies



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

I got baby fishies lol but I am terrible at taking pictures


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yay dots!
Are they guppy fry? hehe


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

sidneymysnake said:


> I got baby fishies lol but I am terrible at taking pictures


They are beautiful!

Here are my red swordtail fry:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2223054755/in/set-72157603802706184/

Sorry, flickr doesn't work too well with embedding pics for some reason.

I am waiting for my molly to drop hers any day now too.


----------



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

madam macaw i looked at your pics and i love your lyretail dalmation male. My lyretail and dalmation just bred so i am hoping thats what i will get. Also do your fish die after giving birth in those nets. I am afraid to use mine because of the stress it creates.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

livebearerlover said:


> madam macaw i looked at your pics and i love your lyretail dalmation male. My lyretail and dalmation just bred so i am hoping thats what i will get. Also do your fish die after giving birth in those nets. I am afraid to use mine because of the stress it creates.


Thank you. He is quite the hornball! My swordtail was fine afterwards but she had them quickly and I immediately took her out. My pregnant dalmation molly (black spotted one in the pictures) didn't like it I think. Since reading it can cause stress, she is out with everyone else now. Hopefullly, the floating plants I have in their will help keep her fry alive until I can find them.


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

They are little mollies...Silver lyretails. I can't wait till they grow up. They are already getting bigger. Your little babies are very cute too madam macaw.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

sidneymysnake said:


> They are little mollies...Silver lyretails. I can't wait till they grow up. They are already getting bigger. Your little babies are very cute too madam macaw.


Thanks! I am awaiting the arrival of some dalmation molly fry if she ever lets them go. Teehee.

I just bought a silver lyre tail and she is gorgeous!


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

I just bought them to cycle my brackish tank because I knew they were fairly inexpensive and that they liked saltier conditions and lo and behold now I have 20 babies and another pregnant one.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cute fry i remember when mine where that small


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

sidneymysnake said:


> I just bought them to cycle my brackish tank because I knew they were fairly inexpensive and that they liked saltier conditions and lo and behold now I have 20 babies and another pregnant one.



haha congratz on the babies! will be awesome to see pics of their progress


----------

